# Custom Beetle Pickup?



## hooddubs (Jan 7, 2008)

My dad built a purple one years ago, and sold it unfourtunatly. Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Custom Beetle Pickup? (hooddubs)*

i want this.
now.
the closes that i've ever seen to this is my friend mikes bug. he took out the rear seat and flattened it out. it's his "truck". but now where close to this!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Custom Beetle Pickup? (animated_jetta)*

there are 4 here in Albuquerque. my buddy just bought another one from Phoenix bugorama and drove it home for $2000.
some are cool if done right


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Custom Beetle Pickup? (royragtop)*

my buddy picked this up in PHX at the4 bugorama and drove it back to Albuquerque the next day, it is gonna be cool when he is done

















and here is his son's


----------



## hooddubs (Jan 7, 2008)

That thing looks awesome! Love to see it finished.


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (hooddubs)*

I'd forgotton these even exsisted. I want one now. They're like an awesome-er version of the Caddy. wow, I haven't seen one of these in a while. I may be young, but I've seen some cool things in my lifetime.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (ModernDayThorns)*

actually there are two from Europe somewhere I have seen and they are down right sexy but I have tried a couple of times to find pics of em again and cant, and I dont think they are home made, one is like dark grey maybe and the other dark brown or something, I will look for pics again


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (royragtop)*

Hey Roy- one of the kids here in D3 has a kit he's trying to get rid of. Bed, cap, fenders... all kinds of stuff. I'll see if I can find the thread.
Here's his description, I'm going to bug him for pictures:
bug body cut for a dumas truck conversion with all the fiberglass kit and a front clip to weld on comes with both doors and a cool fiberglass visor the roof has been cut off but tacked back on *$300.00* (this kit is really rare and hard to come by) 



_Modified by SidVicious at 4:08 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

no thanks Sid, not really my style. they look OK sometimes, like this one, I had to get some help finding pics of it, and more should be coming. I think these are sick.


----------



## brandonray69 (Jan 13, 2011)

*yellow vw pickup*

the yellow VW pickup was built in 1977 there are only 3 every built that look just like this one, the yellow one here belongs to my dad and is sitting in our garage it has been parked and tore apart since 1986, the second yellow one was built in 1978 and is lifted up on a vw van frame with 40" tires it belongs to my uncle and has been sitting since 1989, the third one is one a custom chassis with a V8 and is prostreeted top has been chopped 3"s and isnt finished yet. all three of the bodies look exactly alike


----------



## brandonray69 (Jan 13, 2011)

*yellow VW truck*

1


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

royragtop said:


> no thanks Sid, not really my style. they look OK sometimes, like this one, I had to get some help finding pics of it, and more should be coming. I think these are sick.


This is the only way it should be done. Looks amazing.


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

^^x2. That brown one is really the only way to go about it. That yellow one higher up the page has the engine literally in the bed of the truck. I can imagine that would be problematic if you were to actually put something in the bed.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Bunyip Lupin said:


> ^^x2. That brown one is really the only way to go about it. That yellow one higher up the page has the engine literally in the bed of the truck. I can imagine that would be problematic if you were to actually put something in the bed.


The engine is in the bed on all but that white flat-bed, the last one there looks clean but I can see the top of the fan shroud peeking over the tailgate.


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

There was also an orange one posted on Samba... somewhere in the abortions thread I think. He went with a stepside bed and it turned out amazing.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

Factory pickup...


----------

